# mems & nems



## عبد نور (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الى كل من يهتم بعالم الصغائر mems & nems
أقدم هذا البحث المختصر عن تقانة المايكرو والنانو , ليكون عونا لمن يريد البدء في هذا الموضوع .
يقسم هذا البحث الى أربعة أجزاء :
الجزء الاول :المواد- وغرف التصنيع
الجزء الثاني :تقنيات التصنيع
الجزء الثالث :تقنيات التحريك والتحسس
الجزء الرابع:بعض الميكانزمات والتطبيقات
نسأل الله التوفيق في كل أعمالنا , والدعاء من إخواننا.............​ 
ملاحظة : تم الاعتماد في انجاز هذا البحث على مقالات ومراجع تم ذكرها في نهاية كل جزء. ​


----------



## zamalkawi (12 ديسمبر 2010)

أين البحث؟


----------



## kokodada (16 ديسمبر 2010)

its very interesting topics and i think will be useful for most engineers but i cant see any attach files


----------



## afidart (3 يوليو 2011)

بحث جميل 
ربنا يكرمك 
ربنا يعمر بيتك 
ربنا يهديك وتحطلنا البحث بقى


----------

